# Installing java games on Nokia 6015i



## grantmg (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone have a Nokia phone close to mine (6015i) that has successfully installed java games on their phone with Nokia PC Suite?

I can do just about everything except install the games (.jar/jad files) because everytime I try to install one I just get "OPERATION FAILED".

This sucks and everyone needs at least a couple games on their phones.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

By which means are you transfering the games to the phone (IR/Cable etc) if cable then is it an aftermarket or genuine Nokia? Are you sure the games are compatible with your phone ie is the game for a Series 40/60 or symbian?
I'll try to help.


----------



## grantmg (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a genuine Nokia DKU-5 cable. I just downloaded the latest Oxygen Phone Manager and that seemed to work. Now I can transfer applications to my phone, BUT none of the .jad/.jar files run successfully on my phone now. They show up in my Gallery folders but I guess I need to find some compatible games.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

The 6015i has a game limit size of 78K and also remember that the polytones applications and games have a shared memorysize, have a check on free memory before trying to upload a game.


----------



## grantmg (Dec 6, 2004)

very good insight! I checked and there's plenty of memory. I'll try a game under 78k in size. Anyone have any good links or recommendations on finding games for 6015?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

The other problem you might have is the 6015i only supports a screen res of 96x65 and most java games for s40 phones are 96x96 min, some should play though.......might be a bit squashed on the screen.
Search the GSM forums for games (google) tons of zip files of games out there.


----------



## grantmg (Dec 6, 2004)

The 6015i requires both the .jar and .jad files right? I still haven't gotten any games to work...and it says CANNOT READ FILE on either jar or jad file. Anyone know where to get pinball for the 6015i...that's all I really wanted.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

grantmg said:


> The 6015i requires both the .jar and .jad files right? I still haven't gotten any games to work...and it says CANNOT READ FILE on either jar or jad file. Anyone know where to get pinball for the 6015i...that's all I really wanted.


The game won't be specific for the 6015i it will just be a game for a series 40 Nokia phone. I think you need to contact your provider and ask them if its possible or have they blocked loading games to that phone, or at least that phone on there network.....some providers block this option and some only allow downloading via there network. :down: 
Mean while I'll have a look at the stuff I have here for some games for you to try. Yes when loading the game you load the .jad file that in turn loads the game from the .jar file, the .jad file just contains the information for the load.

You might won't to try the trial version of Mobimb by Logomanager to load your game. http://www.logomanager.co.uk/php/products.php?id=51


----------

